# High speed trolling setup suggestions



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I saw a few people doing some high speed trolling. Christmas is around the corner, so I'm looking for some suggestions or advice on a setup.

Thanks


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

saltwater sportsman has an article on it this month.

jerry


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Depends what you want to spend. The Tiagras are a great reel, as well as the Penn Internationals. Those two have the smoothest drags, and are built like tanks. If you want to go a little cheaper, standard trolling reels like the TLD series (both 1 and 2 speed) along with some Avet models work great. Hope this helps. Out of curiosity, do these friends troll for wahoo or other species?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Only one of the guys was a friend and he was going after Wahoos or Kings. What are your thoughts on this reel OKUMA TITUS GOLD TG50WII? I saw it on evil bay.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*JerryB*

What store carries that magazine? I stopped by Borders tonight but they don't carry it.

Thx


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I bought my first Okuma combo last year. Didn't want to but its a nice 8 ft that I can use in the boat and get a bit more distance out of on shore. The rod is awesome but the guides are crap.(already replaced 3) I've fished almost 12 months with it and the reel (silver/metalfinish) does good but its looks beat all to hell. Like those penn craptivas look after a season. I would stick with exactly what cobiadude 33 said. Its all in what you spend. I run a couple of 320 gti's by penn. Love em and they are both old. Ones probably 10 and looks and works great. Those are the min I would use. If you got more to spend get something good like the ones CD33 pointed out and you'll be able to enjoy it for many seasons to come. You get what you pay. for. Sorry if I piss of any raging Okuma fans, but it is what it is. My .02

Ben


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have heard mixed reviews about the Okumas. It really all breaks down to how you keep them up. As long as its lubed and washed regularly, it should hold up nicely. Size wise, that reel seems good. You could go smaller, but that 50 gives you extra line. I have never fished one my myself, but that reel seems like it will get the job done. Price range wise, alternatives should inlcude the PennGLD's or some of the Avets. I have caught sails on the Avets before, nice reel. If your buddy's doing some wahoo fishing, line capacity and smooth drag are probably the two biggest things you are looking for. You can catch kings comfortably with a 4/0 and not worried about getting spooled. Hope this helps, if you have any more questions post 'em up.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Skip the Okuma and go with the Tiagra or an Avet, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I would strongly suggest the Shimano TLD series as I have owned the TLD30 for a number of years and the performance and realiability has been outstanding. Make sure that you get the 2-Speed version because the low gear makes life a lot easier with big fish.

LarryB


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

alot of people that talk chit about okuma has never used there offshore reels, which in my opinion are just as good as any penn or shimano.
they really steped up when they made these reels


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Okuma offshore reels SUCK!!!! as far as high speed trolling kings that isn't really a probable species as far as wahoo your good 9-20 kts is the target speed. The smaller ones will bite usally on the higher end of the speed. Look up Wahoo wacker lures and their set ups as far as lures. The rod and reel should be large a bent butt rod and at the LEAST a 50TW reel. Tiagra would be ideal but a Penn 70vs would work as well. Call if you have anymore questions

Capt. Mike Beane 
Blue Dragon Charters
(757) 321-0693


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

JerryB,

I picked up Saltwater Sportsman. What article were you referring to and what month?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

aero,

I tried to look it up and could not find it. I think it must have been a back issue of florida sportsman that i was reading while riding out on the Ocean Obsession for some red snapper fishing. talked about trolling for wahoo at 16-18 knots. 

sorry to point you the wrong way. 

jerry


----------

